# Black Forest Industries: Clean Catch Oil Separator for 2.5l



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

*Black Forest Industries: Clean Catch VTA Catch Can for 2.5l*










*Black Forest Industries: Clean Catch Oil VTA Catch Can for 2.5l*

With the introduction of C2’s QuickFlow short runner intake manifold, came the need for a Clean Catch VTA catch can for the 2.5l platform. The 2.5l Clean Catch joins our lineup of existing FSI/TSI catch can products.


Available for sale through our webstore: *Click Here To Purchase*


*QUALITY*

We have developed the best vent to atmosphere catch can on the market for 2.5l engines outfitted C2’s QuickFlow short runner intake manifold. The 2.5l Clean Catch will be the only catch can you will ever need to buy.

Made from the highest quality components, these catch cans are built to last a lifetime, and beyond. Designed to share components from our successful FSI/TSI Clean Catch series – with the honing of many different iterations of internal baffle design, these cans both look and function as well or better than any on the market today.










*ENGINEERING*

Each can employs a specifically designed V-shaped baffle to maximize surface area for increased deposition of condensed vapor. Utilizing CNC aluminum components along with aerospace quality hose, connectors and hardware, these cans both function and look like an OEM quality piece.










*SIMPLICITY*

Installation of the 2.5l Clean Catch VTA catch can takes just minutes and is specifically designed to fit 2.5l engines with C2’s QuickFlow short runner intake manifold. Development for vehicles equipped with a 2.5l C2 Turbo Kit is underway.

Every 2.5l Clean Catch system comes with a matte powder coated aluminum can, high flow #8 braided and sport-crimped hoses and hose ends, along with in-house designed CNC machined PCV Port adapter and can bracket. All aluminum pieces are anodized black for longevity and good looks!

Every Clean Catch system comes with our proprietary VAGPORT connection system, a revolutionary PCV connection system, consisting of custom designed and machined port adapter specific to Volkswagen applications.


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

How much, my hose is a hanging lol


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Good idea but that filter will get everything covered in oil wont it? My EJ ammo box filter got everything covered in oil, had to make a ground dump where the filter goes.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

all catchans have the same "fault".


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Rabbidrabbitt said:


> How much, my hose is a hanging lol


TBD



kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Good idea but that filter will get everything covered in oil wont it? My EJ ammo box filter got everything covered in oil, had to make a ground dump where the filter goes.


Just like the can will need to be emptied, the filter will need to be cleaned every so often.
However, our catch can is baffled to condense and deflect 'heavy' oil vapors to the bottom of the can instead of circulating right back out of the can through the filter.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Actually, I am very impressed with that. It is a perfect design. My ammo box however isnt that great of a design for the added 2.5 displacement. It shoots the blowby at the bottom of the already shallow box, which then gets splashed back up at the other end literally blowing out of the filter like a spray bottle! Though yours is smaller the baffle design will cure what was basically having a hose come from my vc with a filter on the end, soaking everything in waste :thumbup: Sell the can by itself?


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

I'll take one. NOW!


----------



## Rabbit_2.5 (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks very nice guys :thumbup: can't wait for this to come out either I need a catch can bad!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Update: We should have a price for you guys come Monday. :thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

This is really a clean piece! Very trick design too... Any way to gut the valve cover's internal pcv system? Or at least a way to connect to the factory system?

Thinking this is a good idea for the turbo


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

I've been interested in a catch can idea for the 2.5 for a while now. Does this only work with the sri? Or can it be used with the stock intake manifold? The first post made it sound like it was only applicable to the sri. Looks awesome btw!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

you can use it for any intake mani.

on the stock mani, you'd have to cap off the vacuum port.


----------



## define your self (May 23, 2009)

im thinking of picking up a sri soon and was wondering do we need to run these? or is it just a huge plus to do so? any other pros than cleanin out the oil?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

define your self said:


> im thinking of picking up a sri soon and was wondering do we need to run these? or is it just a huge plus to do so? any other pros than cleanin out the oil?


This really doesn't clean oil. It just keeps oil from being reintroduced to your intake, so that air remains clean. It can help reduce oil problems and being that this one is VTA(vent to atmosphere) that means zero vapor has a chance of going back in.

People that do the bare minimum with maintenence however shouldn't get one... Why? Because you have to regularly drain these and check your oil level. many people have a hard time just checking fluid levels regularly


----------



## define your self (May 23, 2009)

thanks i poorly worded what i meant but you answered what i needed to know thanks man


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

running a can will always have its pros and cons.

such as better or cleaner engine. You are not returning the water vapors, oil vapors or unburned fuel BACK into the engine, throught the intake mani and cyl head. some people claim that this gives better performance, cleaner oil and cleaner combustion chamber... 

but by doing a catchcan, you will be taking out the vacuum from the stock PCV system... which isnt the best thing to do for the piston rings.

Also, catchans tend to "leak", and get the engine covered in an oily film. Its a general drawback of all cans... but they do what they are supposed to do.

also, keep in mind that there are other options, such as vacuum cans (dont remember the official name)(im sure BFI can make this) or doing a bypass of the PCV into the exhaust (i have it that way)...


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I like the little vacuum nipple you can weld into exhaust that creates a venturi effect/vacuum that could easily be attached where the filter is on this catch can and it'd be easily installed. Those little things are really a neat idea


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> also, keep in mind that there are other options, such as vacuum cans (dont remember the official name)(im sure BFI can make this) or doing a bypass of the PCV into the exhaust (i have it that way)...


How can you get it vented to the exhaust? That sounds like it is a lot less work. Does it pop or anything with the vapors combusting?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> I like the little vacuum nipple you can weld into exhaust that creates a venturi effect/vacuum that could easily be attached where the filter is on this catch can and it'd be easily installed. Those little things are really a neat idea





Anile_eight said:


> How can you get it vented to the exhaust? That sounds like it is a lot less work. Does it pop or anything with the vapors combusting?


like tyler said, you weld a "special" tube onto the exhaust, and the blowby gets sucked there.
its funny, cause when there is a lot of blowby, or an acumulation, then you'll see white smoke comming out of the exhaust.

earlier today, a security guard in my gf's neighborhood was taking down my info, and then there was this HUGE cloud of white smoke... he freaked, and started telling me: "dude! thats from your exhaust!!!  i think your car broke down or something!!" i looked at the smoke and told him: "thats normal..." he was like "what? :screwy:

let me search for the thread with the info.

and just to be clear, i DONT want to promote this bypass system instead of BFI's can. Cans are good, and a lot of people love em, and have them. I had one... i removed it, mostly to clean up my engine bay.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

my VC hose just collapses haha

i'm in for one of these. better than the monster energy drink can stuffed with steel wool that i'm running. made it myself! :laugh:

got the idea from a 700hp k20 swapped civic. it really needs to get out of my engine bay :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

2.5l Clean Catch is officially up for sale. 
Original post has been updated with price.

Just in time for this:


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

Thank you for supporting the 2.5L community. 
I will buy one of these once a reputable intake manifold reaches the market. 
Keep up the good work!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

H3LVTCA said:


> I will buy one of these once a reputable intake manifold reaches the market.


For the amount of SRI's we have sold, we have only heard good things about them.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

will definitely be the next part on the turbo rabbit though I will be going for the exhaust port option on mine. Got enough oil all over my bay from when I popped a few timing covers doing an o2j swap


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

BlackRabbit2point5 said:


> will definitely be the next part on the turbo rabbit though I will be going for the exhaust port option on mine. Got enough oil all over my bay from when I popped a few timing covers doing an o2j swap


For the C2 Turbo Rabbits, you could also plumb this back to the intake pipe.

*picture for reference - copyright to pennsydubbin, I hope you don't mind 










We don't have a Turbo Rabbit here at the shop ( yet  ) to test fit the 2.5l Clean Catch with C2's Turbo Kit. By the looks of it though, you could run a second hose from the can to the intake pipe to complete the loop.
Cost would be a little higher when/if we develop a Clean Catch for turbo 2.5ls due to the extra hose required.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Pete, I'm so mad - take it down now:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Webstore updated, 2.5l Clean Catch is ready for sale. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

eace:


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the Black Friday orders everyone! Promo has ended!
We received hundreds of orders and are doing our best to ship them promptly.
Please understand there may be a delay on some orders.
Check your 'Order Status' link provided in your original e-mail receipt.
Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

eace:


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey Pete, who's dick do I have to suck to get another stretch of that tubing to run it back to my intake piping? (C2 Stage 2... sorta)

BTW if you need a C2 turbo'd bunny in the shop to test fit stuff I can bring the car up for you. Besides I need to put the miles on the new clutch and trans.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

kiserhd said:


> Hey Pete, who's dick do I have to suck to get another stretch of that tubing to run it back to my intake piping? (C2 Stage 2... sorta)
> 
> BTW if you need a C2 turbo'd bunny in the shop to test fit stuff I can bring the car up for you. Besides I need to put the miles on the new clutch and trans.


kiser, what clutch did you buy and hows the progress with your motor build?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

kiser,

Shoot us an e-mail to [email protected] with the subject '2.5l Catch Can w/ C2 Turbo, attn Joe'. In the e-mail let Joe know what you were proposing here. He's the guy to talk to about that. 

Pete
BFI


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Help a family provide toys for their tots, while you buy toys for your rides. Purchase this sticker and we will donate the full purchase price to the Toys for Tots Marine Foundation. 


And don’t leave yourself out this year. Only you know just what you’re looking for. To help make things easier we are extending a last minute discount on everything in the store just to make sure you get everything our your list. Simply enter the coupon code BFCS11 during check-out and receive 10% off your entire purchase. This promotion is good until 12/18/2011 11:59pm EST and _only valid for new order and items currently in stock_.

























Donate by clicking HERE


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Is there anyway I can just get this hardware? EJ valve cover is a huge pain so I want to go back to my oem vc untill IE comes out with their vc. Let me know I dont have the oem pcv hose and fittings anymore, so Im gonna need to run the cc still 

So ya this thing needs to go. I get an oil pressure indicator in my mfd everytime a take a decent 20mph left turn. I know its from the vc


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Kevin,

Please send us an e-mail to [email protected] with the subject 'Clean Catch Components, attn: Joe'.
In the body of the message, please list the components you're interested in purchasing separately.
Joe will tally those up and reply with ordering instructions.

Thanks,

Pete
BFI


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Please send us an e-mail to [email protected] with the subject 'Clean Catch Components, attn: Joe'.
> In the body of the message, please list the components you're interested in purchasing separately.
> ...


Thanks am doing right now. What are the proper titles for those pieces so we dont have any confusion lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Thanks am doing right now. What are the proper titles for those pieces so we dont have any confusion lol


Good question. 
Link your original post to the e-mail and specify you need the fittings shown in the picture.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...r-for-2.5l&p=74973631&viewfull=1#post74973631
I think that's the best way to go about doing it. Then he will clarify which parts are which and their cost. :thumbup:


----------



## rod_bender (Apr 14, 2007)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Actually, I am very impressed with that. It is a perfect design.


Are you a qualified engineer to make this assumption? Reviewing the picture the "baffle" is just a separator. Once the can heat soaks vapor will stay in the vapor phase and pass through.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

rod_bender said:


> Are you a qualified engineer to make this assumption? Reviewing the picture the "baffle" is just a separator. Once the can heat soaks vapor will stay in the vapor phase and pass through.


That is why the filter is there... it can't catch everything that is why the film occurs.

And yes before you ask lol I am an Aerospace Engineer.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

rod_bender said:


> Are you a qualified engineer to make this assumption? Reviewing the picture the "baffle" is just a separator. Once the can heat soaks vapor will stay in the vapor phase and pass through.


No have first hand terrible experience with unbaffled catch cans and the problems they cause. This is a far superior design. Unless to have proof to the contrary opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

eace:


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Any update on people running this without the SRI? Any bennifits or cons?


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Will this work with the IE Valve Cover via the baffled outlet?

And is there still any promotion available to get this for a few bucks cheaper?

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

chadone said:


> Any update on people running this without the SRI? Any bennifits or cons?


We launched this product to fit the C2 SRI specifically. However, you could run it with a stock manifold. 



SimpleStaple said:


> Will this work with the IE Valve Cover via the baffled outlet?
> 
> And is there still any promotion available to get this for a few bucks cheaper?
> 
> Thanks!


The IE valve cover moves the PCV outlet to the passenger side of the car, so the hose we include with the kit would be far too long.
There's a chance we may pickup a IE cover for our 2.5T, but right now it needs Brembos and a few other things before we pickup a different valve cover.
We do not have any promotions going at this time.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Want.


----------

